# Latest ZNSC



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 2, 2021)

Here’s my latest batch of ZNSC. I used up the last of some misbehaving (fast to trace) OO, added 10% CO and 5% castor.  Not knowing for sure how the OO would behave in this recipe, I started with the batter at 95F. and used 35% lye concentration. I had trace in less then 10 minutes and the loaf went into gel quickly after I put it on a heating pad at high. The spiral soaps and the square one are unscented. The cut bars are scented with a blend of litsea, lavender, clary sage and a tiny bit of vetiver.  This batch is not as white as some I’ve made in the past, which I assume is due to the OO rather than the CO or castor. According to the label, the OO is a blend of refined and EVOO.  Given what I paid for it, I doubt it has more than a trace of EVOO.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Nov 2, 2021)

Wow! Absolutely beautiful! ❤❤❤ Okay you inspired me I really need to make this now.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 2, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I started with the batter at 95F. and used 35% lye concentration.


Beautiful soaps! Well done! Thanks for sharing!

If you don't mind my asking, how soon did you unmold? and cut?  

The single cavity soaps are darling!  Did they go through gel? If so, what did you do to achieve that?

I don't have a problem with you using 95F instead of 100-110°F as stated in post #1. But I'm curious to see if *35% lye concentration* (instead of *1.7:1 Lye to Water Ratio*) results in a bit of slime or not. So, I hope you will report back after 4-6 weeks from date of manufacture.

 I'll be watching...


----------



## AliOop (Nov 2, 2021)

@Mobjack Bay Your mini flowers are   - any chance you remember the source for that mold?


----------



## LynetteO (Nov 2, 2021)

@AliOop I bought mine @ Amazon. I can’t get link to copy. The description is: Lawei 4 Pack Silicone Fancy Soap Molds - 6 Cavity Handmade Sopa Molds for Bundt Cake, Cupcake, Muffin, Coffee Cake, Pudding and Soap


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Nov 2, 2021)

Silikomart SF073 Small Dahlia


----------



## AliOop (Nov 2, 2021)

thanks @LynetteO and @ResolvableOwl!


----------



## LynetteO (Nov 2, 2021)

AliOop said:


> thanks @LynetteO and @ResolvableOwl!


The ones the linked are much smaller. I like them a lot!!! The Amazon ones are quite big.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Nov 2, 2021)

Ohh, don't seduce me to browse once again through the Silikomart catalogue. They have at least three different sizes of at least four different flowers (amongst literally >1000 other MUST HAVE silicone moulds ).


----------



## Ugeauxgirl (Nov 2, 2021)

@Mobjack Bay I love the spiral mold.  Not that I need another mold...  Christmas is rapidly approaching though.  Where did you get it?


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 2, 2021)

The size of the dahlia mold linked by @ResolvableOwl is right (diameter ~ 1.5”;  3.8 cm), but my mold is an inexpensive version, not a Silikomart. I bought it last year from an Etsy seller who was having a closeout sale. The spiral mold is a Silikomart. I probably bought it through Amazon. If I had money to burn, I would replace all of my cavity molds with Silikomart versions.

@Zany_in_CO I cpop’d the cavity molds.  I saw the square one in gel, but past that I’m clueless. They all popped out of the molds cleanly within 24 hrs.


----------



## scmorgans (Nov 3, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here’s my latest batch of ZNSC. I used up the last of some misbehaving (fast to trace) OO, added 10% CO and 5% castor.  Not knowing for sure how the OO would behave in this recipe, I started with the batter at 95F. and used 35% lye concentration. I had trace in less then 10 minutes and the loaf went into gel quickly after I put it on a heating pad at high. The spiral soaps and the square one are unscented. The cut bars are scented with a blend of litsea, lavender, clary sage and a tiny bit of vetiver.  This batch is not as white as some I’ve made in the past, which I assume is due to the OO rather than the CO or castor. According to the label, the OO is a blend of refined and EVOO.  Given what I paid for it, I doubt it has more than a trace of EVOO.
> 
> View attachment 62265


Beautiful!! Love the swirled one!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 3, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I cpop’d the cavity molds. I saw the square one in gel, but past that I’m clueless. They all popped out of the molds cleanly within 24 hrs.


Great! Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## LynetteO (Nov 3, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Ohh, don't seduce me to browse once again through the Silikomart catalogue. They have at least three different sizes of at least four different flowers (amongst literally >1000 other MUST HAVE silicone moulds ).


I see you must register to see prices. Do you get much junk mail from Silcomart?


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Nov 3, 2021)

OMG Beware, no, it's BY FAR not as bad as that I'm buying my moulds directly at Silikomart. Retail resellers can still keep me busy with ease. The moulds are around 15 bucks per piece across online stores and brick-and-mortar kitchenware stores (it's nice to see them IRL before purchase, but they usually have only smaller selections).

ETA: BIG MISTAKE to look up that shop


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 4, 2021)

In US: WebstaurantStore, FinestCookware (and Canada)


----------



## AliOop (Nov 4, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> In US: WebstaurantStore, FinestCookware (and Canada)


Thank you for the links. Sadly, the shipping from either of those stores is ~$20 for one mold.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 4, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Sadly, the shipping from either of those stores is ~$20 for one mold.


Think of it this way... 
cost of mold + shipping 
divided by the number of soaps it makes, 
= the price of each soap.
That way, it pays for itself after the first batch!  

Of course, we'd need an upper-upscale clientele for that to work, wouldn't we. But there are artisan soapmakers out there charging ridiculous $$$ for their soaps. 

Something to think about.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl (Nov 5, 2021)

@ResolvableOwl thank you for the warning about the website.  This is my current stash of cavity molds.  I do NOT need any more.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Nov 5, 2021)

(I have to constantly keep three or four in use, not all fit into the box at a time)

What about a silicone mould exchange circle among SMF members?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 5, 2021)

Ugeauxgirl said:


> I do NOT need any more.


With all due respect, UGG, I beg to differ... I don't see a heart mold in there or a "puck" type for shaving soap! Tsk Tsk.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl (Nov 5, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> With all due respect, UGG, I beg to differ... I don't see a heart mold in there or a "puck" type for shaving soap! Tsk Tsk.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 5, 2021)

Ya got me!   Good on ya!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 5, 2021)

Just coming back in to add that the color of the soap is mostly due to the eo blend.  Upon closer inspection, I can see that the unscented soaps are whiter than the scented soaps.


----------



## Ugeauxgirl (Nov 6, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Ya got me!   Good on ya!


I do not have a leaf shaped mold.  I think I need one ...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 6, 2021)

Ugeauxgirl said:


> I think I need one ...


Nah. (reverse psychology. heh heh)


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 12, 2021)

Has everyone settled on which new cavity molds to buy? 

I’m back to give a very early report on the performance of the soap I posted at the top of the thread. As a reminder, I used the 85 OO, 10 CO, 5 castor recipe (lye concentration 35%) and just had to sneak in a test after seeing the photo @LynetteO posted *here*. At the 11-d mark, my soap is making a lovely foamy/cushiony lather, with a few larger bubbles.  It’s very nice!


----------



## Ugeauxgirl (Nov 12, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Has everyone settled on which new cavity molds to buy?
> 
> I’m back to give a very early report on the performance of the soap I posted at the top of the thread. As a reminder, I used the 85 OO, 10 CO, 5 castor recipe (lye concentration 35%) and just had to sneak in a test after seeing the photo @LynetteO posted *here*. At the 11-d mark, my soap is making a lovely foamy/cushiony lather, with a few larger bubbles.  It’s very nice!



What do you mean by decide? I'm buying all of them!


----------



## scmorgans (Nov 16, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> OMG Beware, no, it's BY FAR not as bad as that I'm buying my moulds directly at Silikomart. Retail resellers can still keep me busy with ease. The moulds are around 15 bucks per piece across online stores and brick-and-mortar kitchenware stores (it's nice to see them IRL before purchase, but they usually have only smaller selections).
> 
> ETA: BIG MISTAKE to look up that shop


I agree! BIG MISTAKE to look at that shop!!


----------



## Fortheloveofsoap! (Nov 30, 2021)

I would really like to try this recipe, but was wondering, since I live near the ocean can I just use real sea water for this recipe?


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Nov 30, 2021)

Fortheloveofsoap! said:


> I would really like to try this recipe, but was wondering, since I live near the ocean can I just use real sea water for this recipe?


What a sacrilegious idea ! (What would @Zany_in_CO think about un-faux-ing her recipe? )

If possible, compare the two: make two batches, one with salt & baking soda, to the word of the ZNSC instructions, and one with actual (diluted) sea water. All other things equal (oils, salt concentration, lye concentration, temperatures, cure time)
Start a new thread for this! Really helps with visibility and keeping threads on topic.


----------



## Vicki C (Nov 30, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Ohh, don't seduce me to browse once again through the Silikomart catalogue. They have at least three different sizes of at least four different flowers (amongst literally >1000 other MUST HAVE silicone moulds ).


Silikomart…


----------



## Ugeauxgirl (Nov 30, 2021)

Fortheloveofsoap! said:


> I would really like to try this recipe, but was wondering, since I live near the ocean can I just use real sea water for this recipe?


I think a couple of members did that.  It was in the original thread on ZNSC


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 30, 2021)

Fortheloveofsoap! said:


> since I live near the ocean can I just use real sea water for this recipe?


Yes.


Ugeauxgirl said:


> I think a couple of members did that.  It was in the original thread on ZNSC


 Correcr.  *the original thread on ZNSC*

*Zany's No Slime Castile* - YouTube video
In that video, she soaps at 85°F and the batch is slow to trace. The recommendation is 100°-110°F for better trace time.

TIP: Be sure to read through the directions carefully. Refrigerate the sea water ahead of time and use it straight from the fridge to cool down the lye solution more quickly. Note the *Water to Lye Ratio* and *0%* SF.






Mobjack Bay said:


> I used the 85 OO, 10 CO, 5 castor recipe



That is the combo I use. I have dry, sensitive, mature skin. I love the creamy lather that leaves my face feeling nice and clean with no tightness. I wash my face with it AM and PM.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 30, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Start a new thread for this! Really helps with visibility and keeping threads on topic.


----------



## Fortheloveofsoap! (Nov 30, 2021)

Thank you everyone for the replies! I think I will try this after The Christmas Rush, and I'll post my results.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Nov 30, 2021)

Fortheloveofsoap! said:


> Thank you everyone for the replies! I think I will try this after The Christmas Rush, and I'll post my results.


You won't be disappointed it is truly an amazing soap


----------



## Martha (Dec 14, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Silikomart…


Am I the only one having a hard time figuring out their site? I don’t understand their categories. Where did you find thedahlia soap? I just see a really cool octopus tentacles one.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 17, 2022)

From time to time I see people asking @Mobjack Bay where she bought the spiral cavity mold. I received a gift certificate from Majestic Mountain Sage and while looking through the site, lookie lookie what I found Sweet Roll Silicone Mold
I don't know if it is exactly the same, but I ordered one because I'm pretty sure I need another mold.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 17, 2022)

Fortheloveofsoap! said:


> I would really like to try this recipe, but was wondering, since I live near the ocean can I just use real sea water for this recipe?


I know I'm chiming in a little late but I've been using sea water only for the ZNSC soap. My son-in-law brought me a couple gallons that I boiled to sterilize. I've not made it with Zany's faux sea water yet.

I'll be asking him to bring me more the next time they come out to visit, which will be sooner rather than later, I hope.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 19, 2022)

That mold looks good @dibbles and at a reasonable price.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 19, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> That mold looks good @dibbles and at a reasonable price.


... enabler... _(which I totally mean as a compliment, as it is such a valued skill on this forum)._


----------



## Fortheloveofsoap! (Feb 20, 2022)

Misschief said:


> I know I'm chiming in a little late but I've been using sea water only for the ZNSC soap. My son-in-law brought me a couple gallons that I boiled to sterilize. I've not made it with Zany's faux sea water yet.
> 
> I'll be asking him to bring me more the next time they come out to visit, which will be sooner rather than later, I hope.



I did finally get around to making ZNSC with ocean water, but I didn't know that I was supposed to boil and sterilize it is it still good to use??


----------



## Misschief (Feb 20, 2022)

I don't see why not. I just did it cuz I thought I should and I knew the rest of it would be sitting around for a while.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Feb 20, 2022)

Folks are successfully soaping with raw goat's milk, plant extracts, and clay. I can't see how ocean water could be worse than that, hygiene-wise.


----------



## Vicki C (Feb 20, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here’s my latest batch of ZNSC. I used up the last of some misbehaving (fast to trace) OO, added 10% CO and 5% castor.  Not knowing for sure how the OO would behave in this recipe, I started with the batter at 95F. and used 35% lye concentration. I had trace in less then 10 minutes and the loaf went into gel quickly after I put it on a heating pad at high. The spiral soaps and the square one are unscented. The cut bars are scented with a blend of litsea, lavender, clary sage and a tiny bit of vetiver.  This batch is not as white as some I’ve made in the past, which I assume is due to the OO rather than the CO or castor. According to the label, the OO is a blend of refined and EVOO.  Given what I paid for it, I doubt it has more than a trace of EVOO.
> 
> View attachment 62265


I just love those spiral molds. Very nice.


----------



## HoliHealerz (Feb 20, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Here’s my latest batch of ZNSC. I used up the last of some misbehaving (fast to trace) OO, added 10% CO and 5% castor.  Not knowing for sure how the OO would behave in this recipe, I started with the batter at 95F. and used 35% lye concentration. I had trace in less then 10 minutes and the loaf went into gel quickly after I put it on a heating pad at high. The spiral soaps and the square one are unscented. The cut bars are scented with a blend of litsea, lavender, clary sage and a tiny bit of vetiver.  This batch is not as white as some I’ve made in the past, which I assume is due to the OO rather than the CO or castor. According to the label, the OO is a blend of refined and EVOO.  Given what I paid for it, I doubt it has more than a trace of EVOO.
> 
> View attachment 62265


So beautiful, natural, smooth and thank you for offering the recipe.  Very kind.  However, I think your selection of molds had a lot to do with the outcome and that is you and your taste.  Just because one has a recipe, doesn't mean that the result will be as beautiful as the 'teacher's'.  You really did a good job.  Well done.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Feb 20, 2022)

Fortheloveofsoap! said:


> I did finally get around to making ZNSC with ocean water, but I didn't know that I was supposed to boil and sterilize it is it still good to use??



If you collected the water on an open coast/beach where the circulation is good, it should be fine.

For all practical purposes, lye takes care of bacteria. Water from urbanized areas may also contain pollutants such as boat diesel and whatever the runoff carries in from roads or sewer systems via storm drains. I personally would not use water from a harbor, bay or estuary without sterilizing it and passing it through a carbon filter.  I would also stay away from Santa Monica Bay.



AliOop said:


> ... enabler... _(which I totally mean as a compliment, as it is such a valued skill on this forum)._



You’ve certainly done the same for me on more than one occasion. I’m simply returning the favor. ❤

As a general update: At 14 weeks, I’m happy with the performance of this recipe in my home water.  It’s softened but still leans hard, with high TDS. The soap produces large bubbles when I roll it in wet hands for 5 sec. Rubbing wet soap between my hands for 5 sec. produces a reasonable amount of small dense bubbles (foam) that transition into a lotion-like lather if I then rub my hands together for an additional 5 sec after putting the soap down.  As is expected for a soap that contains little stearic and palmitic, more rubbing does not lead to the creamy lather that is characteristic of soaps made with lard, tallow, palm or butters.  Using my testing approach, the soap does not produce oleic slime. In practice, I almost never get oleic slime from high oleic soap unless I inadvertently leave the bar sitting in a puddle of water.


----------



## Fortheloveofsoap! (Feb 20, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> If you collected the water on an open coast/beach where the circulation is good, it should be fine.
> 
> For all practical purposes, lye takes care of bacteria. Water from urbanized areas may also contain pollutants such as boat diesel and whatever the runoff carries in from roads or sewer systems via storm drains. I personally would not use water from a harbor, bay or estuary without sterilizing it and passing it through a carbon filter.  I would also stay away from Santa Monica Bay.
> 
> ...


Thank you that makes sense. I got it from surfers knoll in Ventura, so plenty of circulation there!


----------



## Hope Ann (Feb 21, 2022)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Folks are successfully soaping with raw goat's milk, plant extracts, and clay. I can't see how ocean water could be worse than that, hygiene-wise.



I only use distilled water or purified juices not because of hygiene but to avoid unwanted minerals that may cause DOS or otherwise affect the performance of my soap.

Hope


----------



## AAShillito (Feb 22, 2022)

Has anyone made Zany's amazing soap utilizing the ingredients in this Brambleberry  post?





						Swirl Buttermilk Castile Soap Project | BrambleBerry
					

Buy Swirl Buttermilk Castile Soap Project at BrambleBerry. This is one of our favorite recipes from Bramble Berry CEO and Founder Anne-Marie's new book, Milk Soaps.




					www.brambleberry.com


----------



## AliOop (Feb 23, 2022)

I haven't made it with buttermilk, but I have made it with goat milk. It's the only OO soap I've ever liked, and it is my best friend's favorite soap. I'm guessing the buttermilk would give a similar feel.


----------



## AAShillito (Feb 23, 2022)

AliOop said:


> I haven't made it with buttermilk, but I have made it with goat milk. It's the only OO soap I've ever liked, and it is my best friend's favorite soap. I'm guessing the buttermilk would give a similar feel.


Thanks!


----------



## PepperJack (Feb 27, 2022)

Wanted to share the batch I made this week, no colorant and no fragrance.  I did however make bastille instead of Castile, went with 15% coconut and 5% castor.  
I had actually tried this a year ago, but upped the SF to 3%. I’m interested to see the difference no SF makes.


----------



## Basil (Feb 28, 2022)

I made these in November last year. . ZNSC
 ( with 15% coconut, 5% castor) , raw goat milk with the salt and baking soda, infused olive oil with calendula, slightly scented with litsea EO.  The other is olive oil infused with alkanet, fragranced with lavender EO, other stuff the same as above.  Tons of lather ! I can’t compete with these, but I keep trying


----------



## PepperJack (Feb 28, 2022)

Basil said:


> I made these in November last year. . ZNSC
> ( with 15% coconut, 5% castor) , raw goat milk with the salt and baking soda, infused olive oil with calendula, slightly scented with litsea EO.  The other is olive oil infused with alkanet, fragranced with lavender EO, other stuff the same as above.  Tons of lather ! I can’t compete with these, but I keep trying


Lovely!!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 28, 2022)

PepperJack said:


> Wanted to share the batch I made this week, no colorant and no fragrance.  I did however make bastille instead of Castile, went with 15% coconut and 5% castor.
> I had actually tried this a year ago, but upped the SF to 3%. I’m interested to see the difference no SF makes.
> View attachment 64851


Wow beautiful soap’


----------



## PepperJack (Feb 28, 2022)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Wow beautiful soap’


Thank you!!


----------

